# Help with the "Retrieve"



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you spend with her on 6' leash carrying objects doing 'call-to-front's?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you need to start with much, much shorter retrieves! You can't expect distance until she's 100% on the shorter ones!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> The return is the issue with Teddi.  She does turn and start to bring it right back to you, but she stops at least 12' away drops the bumper and goes sniffing.
> 
> Ann


Ann,

How old is Teddi?

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would also not use treats for retrieving, it will encourage them to drop the bumper in anticipation of getting a treat. And yes, start with shorter marks.

You should also break down the exercises, if she is not 100% on the recalls, work on those seperate from the marking. 

Keep asking questions, that's how we learn!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

You could try working lots of fronts with an object and treating each time, till she gets the idea that you want to trade the item for a treat. Sitting can help so that the dumbell falls on your lap instead of the floor, then back it up a bit at a time.

I taught a dobe who didn't retrieve at all to be a very happy retriever in one week doing this, as soon as it clicked in that when I took the item I'd give him food, he was more than happy to go get anything and shove it at my hands....

Lana


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

EvanG said:


> Ann,
> 
> How old is Teddi?
> 
> EvanG


Teddi is 3. 

Thanks for all the suggestions. Keep them coming! Will try shorter and see how that goes. She comes back, she just doesn't bring the object with her all the way. Retraining is fun. :uhoh:


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Teddi is 3.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions. Keep them coming! Will try shorter and see how that goes. She comes back, she just doesn't bring the object with her all the way. Retraining is fun. :uhoh:


3 years old, and not fully recalling with the fetch object; this is an obedience issue, but also a force fetch issue. As usual; obedience first. The task...the one _clear_ task, is to come as called. If Teddi were coming, there would be no time to "stop at least 12' away drop the bumper and go sniffing." Those two behaviors are incompatible.

It is not imparative to use an e-collar, but I'll ask for the sake of information. Are you using an e-collar in any way?

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

EvanG said:


> 3 years old, and not fully recalling with the fetch object; this is an obedience issue, but also a force fetch issue. As usual; obedience first. The task...the one _clear_ task, is to come as called. If Teddi were coming, there would be no time to "stop at least 12' away drop the bumper and go sniffing." Those two behaviors are incompatible.
> 
> It is not imparative to use an e-collar, but I'll ask for the sake of information. Are you using an e-collar in any way?
> 
> EvanG


No, I do not own one. 

I do need to be "more" strict on her obedience issues. In the past retrieving was "only" a game so it was not enforced. Now that I am trying to do more with it I am unclear how to "enforce it". I do have a long leash so I can try that too. 

Teddi is a very soft dog, I am not saying I am not willing if necessary to go the routes of the e collar, and I know I will be learning force fetch techniques. I just want to try to have her understand if possible first without those items. I worry until she is confident that they might back her off. I honestly think my being firm when necessary might do the trick. No is a word she does NOT like to hear. She picks up stuff very quickly, I just want to make sure I do the correct things. This is new to me too. 

My dogs are opposite ends of the spectrum. These two will teach me a LOT. My lab can be a stubborn mule, and corrections sometimes she will blow right off. She does like to please so that is her saving grace, for her it is just retraining behavior. She will get it. So will Teddi I just need to know "my" part.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

She needs to wear a long line or at least, a 6 foot leash. Let her drag it as she retrieves. If she has a long line then great, you can reel her in all the way. Do not give her time to stop and smell the roses. If you would rather her wear a 6' lead, that is fine. As she returns, YOU start walking (anywhere, but so she will want to follow you), when she gets near, pick up the leash and walk her around, praise her. Jog if you have to -- keep her moving so she doesn't stop and drop the bumper. If she does drop it, kick it or pick it up and toss it a few feet so she picks it up again. While you are still walking, take it from her.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would start from the end behavior and back chain it. The first thing I would teach is the hold and give. Once that is solid, then I would have her hold move back a foot, say here and give. Then increase distance. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think if you go back to short retrieves and turn her giving it to you a fun party, she will eventually do great with long retrieves!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd probably work recall so that she starts coming all the way in and then teach a "hold" so that as she's on her way in, at the point where you think she might drop it, remind her to hold. I'd work each individually; very hard to fix two problems at once.


----------

